# [ROM] Classicnerd Butta ICS ported to Kindle Fire.



## Krunk_Kracker

If you want to talk in IRC, I'm in here all day: http://webchat.freen...rd&uio=MTE9MA4c

Hello all,

Aspiring dev here, wanted to try my hand at porting a rom.

The rom I have ported is classicnerd ICS. The teams website is www.classicnerd.net. It started as a tweaked version of CM7 for the HP TouchPad, and now they have moved on to using their own source, so I thought I'd attempt to port it.

Classicnerd is mainly an AOSP rom, but with init tweaks aimed at making the UI very fluid and smooth, hence the "butta" name. Try it out, and let me know of anything that is wrong or that needs fixing etc.

*When you long press the power button to bring up the power menu, DO NOT tap reboot into recovery. You'll have to unbrick your kindle. I am going to remove this option from the rom.*

Credit and thanks go to:
Hashcode for his kernel (versions 0.0.1 and 0.0.2)
InterceptRaven for his modded kernel (0.0.3+)
classicnerd for the source
cyanogenmod for various tweaks in the rom
TheDoctor for trusting me with his Fire to test these roms before I release them.

I want to give a special thanks to aaricchavez for spending a lot of time with me and actually being the one to figure out what was going on with the port. Thanks!

Not working:
H/W Video decoding
USB storage (working on it)

Things to come:
Custom wallpapers (I'm aware it has HP wallpapers lol)
Correct boot animation
Further tweaks.

Bug fixes
As always, I am not responsible if it asplodes your Fire, etc etc.

*PLEASE MAKE A NANDROID BACKUP IN TWRP BEFORE YOU DO ANYTHING ELSE!!*

Flash this in recovery like any other rom.

Please be courteous and definitely leave me feedback.



> gapps v11: http://goo-inside.me...0304-signed.zip
> Don't forget your gapps!





> Classicnerd 0.0.4 (March 12th) - http://www.mediafire...7dpbso7zs7dbxrz (Install as update if coming from previous Classicnerd only)
> MD5: 5D0EADEE0157F7366F988A36323E4624
> Updated build.prop
> Added new boot ani
> Added Classicnerd app





> Classicnerd 0.0.3 (March 8th) - http://www.mediafire...6dnye23x6tep6hb
> MD5: 5fd5458848662f775adb60efdd2e39f0
> Fixed Browser
> Added File Manager
> Added DSP Manager
> Added Spareparts
> Now using InterceptRaven's Kernel (overclock to 1.2ghz)





> Classicnerd 0.0.2 (March 7th) - http://www.mediafire...ta-v4-0.0.2.zip
> MD5 - 690705f994170dc0cc8e8509f366b588
> Build.prop edits and now reflects the correct version in "About Tablet"





> Classicnerd 0.0.1 (March 6th) - http://www.mirrorcre...0.0.1.zip_links
> Initial test release


Also, volume control is a good app to have, it lets you easily adjust the volume. https://market.andro...r.VolumeControl I plan to integrate it into the rom, soon.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Changed the download location. Mediafire was giving a lot of problems.


----------



## kennyfool

Sounds awesome! any known bugs besides the reboot recovery one?


----------



## kennyfool

Link is down...


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

kennyfool said:


> Link is down...


Fixed 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

kennyfool said:


> Sounds awesome! any known bugs besides the reboot recovery one?


Since this is a port, I am currently using hashcode's 2.6 kernel. With that, it has all the non working things every other KF ICS rom has, mainly no HW decoding.

On this particular port, USB storage isn't working, I'm looking into that now.


----------



## kennyfool

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Since this is a port, I am currently using hashcode's 2.6 kernel. With that, it has all the non working things every other KF ICS rom has, mainly no HW decoding.
> 
> On this particular port, USB storage isn't working, I'm looking into that now.


OH I see. Well I just got a KF so I want to try ICS on it but I guess I'll wait untill a more stable release. My dad mainly uses it so I don't want to mess anything up for him


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Updated OP with newest version.


----------



## manju

I'm really enjoying this rom guys thanks a lot...look forward to your work!

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using RootzWiki


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

manju said:


> I'm really enjoying this rom guys thanks a lot...look forward to your work!
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using RootzWiki


Thanks!

Also, updated OP.


----------



## manju

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Thanks!
> Also, updated OP.


Thanks Awesome!!!


----------

